# Ottawa guitar show



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Just saw this on Kijiji Ottawa. May 31st, 1505 Carling Ave. Ottawa. Anyone else know about this?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yep, saw the ad last week too. I'll see you there. I'll print up and bring a bunch of Guitars Canada name-stickers so folks can pin a face to a handle...not that we don't already recognize each other after a couple of these things! :smile-new:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll be there, I missed the last one.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I saw the ad on kijiji & was thinking of stopping by. What should I expect to see there? Is it like a swap meet? Or a custom guitar show. Or something else altogether?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

A little bit of both, mostly retailers and custom builders.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I've never been. I'm going to try and be there too. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice way to spend a Sunday afternoon and meet people who share your passion. Be sure to stop and see Mark Hammer and his collection of pedals. Always a treat for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I may not bring "the collection". I enjoy chatting with people there, and having to keep an eye out for folks looking at this thing or that interferes with the flow of conversation. But we'll see.

I'll be sure to wear "the overalls" though, or else no one will be able to recognize me.:sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I may not bring "the collection". I enjoy chatting with people there, and having to keep an eye out for folks looking at this thing or that interferes with the flow of conversation. But we'll see.
> 
> I'll be sure to wear "the overalls" though, or else no one will be able to recognize me.:sSig_Idontgetit:


Wouldnt be the same without them Mark !!!LOL


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be in town for a conference so hopefully I can come to the show. Do I have to sign up or register in advance?

TG


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Keep your eyes peeled for my sister-in-law's cousin, spencerscharf.com, he's usually at the show.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I'll be sure to wear "the overalls" though, or else no one will be able to recognize me.:sSig_Idontgetit:


Super Mark


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

A little late to the game I know, but does anyone know how to contact the people in charge? I'd love to set up a small booth.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

jbealsmusic said:


> A little late to the game I know, but does anyone know how to contact the people in charge? I'd love to set up a small booth.


PM sent, cheers, Damir See you there


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

epis said:


> PM sent, cheers, Damir See you there


Thanks!

See you all there!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet l will have to check the calendar but I definitely want to go


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So, I printed up about a dozen and a half ID stickers with the orange, black and white forum logo on them, and space for both your handle and your name. I'll be wearing one on my overalls and handing them out to folks who would like to connect with other forum members. I imagine many of us have already met before, but I'm equally confident there are plenty of local lurkers too, who'd like to put a face to a name.

See you all there.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Will definitely try to make out there. I have never been to such a show and I am curious. Is it a cash deal kind of show or do the vendors take things like credit cards or interact?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Never having bought anything that was more than a couple bucks, I couldn't say. Folks selling smaller stuff (e.g., pickups, pedals, parts) are probably going to take cash, and will do their fair share of holding something until the customer dashes off to the nearest ATM and comes back. Although I would imagine that any dealers with big ticket items to move are going to be set up to take credit cards. I don't think any of them are expecting folks to be walking around with a couple thousand dollars in cash.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Have fun, dig up some new members while you are there !!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Hey Mark,

Would you like me to bring the Bassman? It's done....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm sure you'll have enough to haul, either in or out. We can arrange a pickup off-line.

Besides, I'm afraid someone will see it and make me an offer I can't refuse!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Have fun, dig up some new members while you are there !!


Anytime i meet musicians in Ottawa-Gatineau I always tell them to have a look at the GC site. You would be amazed how many have never herd of it.
Doing my best to get the word out.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have band practice  I always miss most of the events that are held on Sundays due to practice time.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Chito said:


> I have band practice  I always miss most of the events that are held on Sundays due to practice time.


C'mon, Chito, sounds like a perfect opportunity to find a new practice space.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

johnnyshaka said:


> C'mon, Chito, sounds like a perfect opportunity to find a new practice space.


I really would like to go but we only have 2 practices before a 6 gig stint starting June 27 to Aug 22. The rest of the time one or 2 of us are out of town.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What time does this rap up? I am coming to town and may be able to catch the end of it.

TG


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

traynor_garnet said:


> What time does this rap up? I am coming to town and may be able to catch the end of it.
> 
> TG


It's scheduled for 10m-4pm.
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/5th-annual-ottawa-guitar-show-and-musicians-market/1062520467

Hope to see you there!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I need to get some black tolex for a 2x12 cab. Please bring some. :smile-new:


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Chito said:


> I really would like to go but we only have 2 practices before a 6 gig stint starting June 27 to Aug 22. The rest of the time one or 2 of us are out of town.


I was suggesting you guys move your practice to the guitar show location.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for for the info. Hopefully I can make it for the last hour.

TG




jbealsmusic said:


> It's scheduled for 10m-4pm.
> http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/ottawa/5th-annual-ottawa-guitar-show-and-musicians-market/1062520467
> 
> Hope to see you there!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Need some tolex for my Maz 18 as well. If anyone has any tan/blonde...


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

2manyGuitars said:


> Need some tolex for my Maz 18 as well. If anyone has any tan/blonde...


Ask Jon  http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/tolex-bronco-blonde.html

Very nice tolex :smile-new:


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> Need some tolex for my Maz 18 as well. If anyone has any tan/blonde...


I was only planning on bringing samples of tolex because the rolls are a little cumbersome (100lbs each), but I only have 3-4 yards left of the blonde bronco so I'll bring it along.



epis said:


> Ask Jon  http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/tolex-bronco-blonde.html
> Very nice tolex :smile-new:


Thanks buddy! :smile-new:

Looking forward to seeing you at the show!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

You're welcome Jon, you'll see my amps as well


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

epis said:


> Ask Jon  http://nextgenguitars.ca/products/tolex-bronco-blonde.html
> 
> Very nice tolex :smile-new:


I second that !!!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi guys, just an update, this years show was interesting, a lots of people. Unfortunately I didn't see many of GC members, or they didn't want to wear Mark's stickers.
I had a seller's table. For me it was successful day, I sold almost everything I brought for sale.
I did under price my amps, but well, I'm happy it's gonna be played, rather then collecting dust.
Last night my car broke down, I almost cancelled my table, but Darwin offered me help,his young buddy Zac gave my a ride to the show and back after.
You wouldn't believe how much stuff can fit in his small Chevy Sonic !
Thanks guys, you rock !
This is an image of my table before show started :








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Table beside you, other side of the door had a gentleman with an old Bronco, among other items he was selling. Anyone know him or how I might contact him? I bought some NOS strings off him but kept thinking about the Bronco when I got home. Wonder if it sold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

If you meant young guy with table just at the other side of the door, I met him first time, unfortunately don't remember his name, this was his first show.
I gave him my number, he's supposed to call me for shellacking one of his tweed amps. When (if) he calls, I'll ask him and let you know.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

epis said:


> Hi guys, just an update, this years show was interesting, a lots of people. Unfortunately I didn't see many of GC members, or they didn't want to wear Mark's stickers.
> I had a seller's table. For me it was successful day, I sold almost everything I brought for sale.
> I did under price my amps, but well, I'm happy it's gonna be played, rather then collecting dust.
> Last night my car broke down, I almost cancelled my table, but Darwin offered me help,his young buddy Zac gave my a ride to the show and back after.
> ...


Good for you Epis. Glad it all worked out. Unfortunatly, was not able go today but assume it was all good.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

There was a young guy Philippe with very cool ergonomic guitar, perfectly balanced on special type of strap, or should I call it the harness.
I hope he will do some business with that innovation. Small in size it would be even nice travel guitar too.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

marcos said:


> Good for you Epis. Glad it all worked out. Unfortunatly, was not able go today but assume it was all good.


Thanks marcos it was good to talk to people, chat about the gear, crack the jokes, very friendly atmosphere.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

marcos said:


> Good for you Epis. Glad it all worked out. Unfortunatly, was not able go today but assume it was all good.


VERY big turnout. Many of us had to park a distance away. Had a nice chat with Jon Beals, Damir/Epis, Gerry Gruber (Xaver Guitars), Dave Arguin, and Calvin McCormick. 

Got the last few parts I needed for restoring an old "lawsuit" Ibanez Les Paul (Cal generously spotted me some nice shielded cable), and picked up an EHX Nano Muff for $25. The Muff is actually a silicon Fuzz Face, with preset moderate gain. Easily modded into a full fledged monster. I'm adding variable gain and treble cut to it. Did the legending already and am waiting for the Bondo that's holding the mini pots in place to dry before I start wiring it up. Lotsa room in there for adding other stuff, but I'll exercise some self restraint and leave it at that.

I hope everyone did good business. See you at the luthier show later this summer.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Epis - That might be him, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

epis said:


> Thanks marcos it was good to talk to people, chat about the gear, crack the jokes, very friendly atmosphere.


Epis, did you sell all those nice Fenders in your photo? If not ,could you give us an idea what they are.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, I did sell all the amps, from left : 1w head full tone stack inspired by Marshall JTM 1W , project from ampgarage forum,
sitting on copy of tweed Champ 5F1, enlarged cab to fit 12" speaker, tweed deluxe 5E3 copy and copy of SLO 100, only 50W sitting on copy of Marshall slant cabinet 4x10, but fitted with two greenbacks 12". These speakers, power vise aren't perfect fit for 50W, but they really sound good in this combination.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Got there late. Some vendors were already packing up. Did get a chance to meet Jon but did not see anyone else with a tag. Impulse buy on a Scarlett 2i4 interface that appears to be DOA.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I could not make it either-did someone take pics of the event?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I didn't get much of a chance to walk around, but I could see some pretty awesome gear from where I was standing. Epis showed me some of his work, which looked and sounded fantastic (heard some people demoing from the other side of the room). Built his own vintage style leather strap from scratch. Looked cool!

There was luthier there named Jeff who builds his own guitars from scratch. I had a clear view of his stuff from where I was. He had a beautiful custom strat with a maple pickguard, a wicked looking acoustic with curly maple sides (you rarely see that because it's so damn hard to bend curly maple), and a couple of other pieces. I hope nobody saw me drooling.

I'm sure there was a lot of other great stuff, but like I said, I didn't get much of a chance to move around. It was great to meet so many friendly and supportive people.



rollingdam said:


> I could not make it either-did someone take pics of the event?


Will (I think that was his name, I'm terrible with names) was walking around taking pictures for "the Facebook page". I was looking for the pictures, but I don't know what Facebook page he was talking about and can't seem to find it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Here is the Facebook Page with pics-I wish he had tagged some of these photos

https://www.facebook.com/groups/190718980974989/?fref=ts


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> Here is the Facebook Page with pics-I wish he had tagged some of these photos
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/190718980974989/?fref=ts


Thanks. It looks like most of those were taken before the show started because some of the tables weren't fully set up. Next time I'm going to bring my camera.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm sure there was a lot of other great stuff, but like I said, I didn't get much of a chance to move around. It was great to meet so many friendly and supportive people..


I used to have a table, but the enjoyment of being able to walk around, talk to people, and see stuff, outweighs whatever money there was to be made; at least for a low budget guy like me.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Anybody have an e-mail for the person that organized this event? I am trying to find out the name of a vendor that was at the show. The name and number I was given by the vendor is incorrect.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

GWN! said:


> Anybody have an e-mail for the person that organized this event? I am trying to find out the name of a vendor that was at the show. The name and number I was given by the vendor is incorrect.


PM'd

Best of luck!


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks Jon


----------

